
Tsrc – managing multiple Git repositories - based2
https://tankerapp.github.io/tsrc/
======
based2
[https://asciinema.org/a/131625](https://asciinema.org/a/131625)

src: [http://linuxfr.org/news/tsrc-un-gestionnaire-de-depots-
git](http://linuxfr.org/news/tsrc-un-gestionnaire-de-depots-git)

